# MP3 in wave umwandeln



## Shan (20. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen ich suche ein deutesches freetool um mp3 in wave umzuwandeln.
Wäre klasse wenn mir da jemand weitehelfen könnte da ich ein Newbie in diesem Bereich bin 


Danke im vorraus für euere Hilfe 

Shan


----------



## Helmut Klein (20. März 2004)

Das geht ganz einfach mit Winamp. Einfach In den Optionen unter "Ouput" Das "Disk-Writer" Plugin auswählen und per "Configure" den Ort angeben an dem die .wav Dateien gespeichert werden sollen.

Danach einfach die mp3s 'abspielen' und sie werden umgewandelt.


----------



## Shan (21. März 2004)

Wau Danke es hat geklappt freu echt super klasse.


----------

